# AR-15 DIY camo paint job



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

This exceeded all expectations, if I set it down I may never find it again. Done with 4 colors of spray paint and craft sponges. Step by step details on HuntingScout from user @swampmafia


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Could you post a link please? 

sent from my galaxy s3


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> Could you post a link please?
> 
> sent from my galaxy s3


https://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SwampMafia?sport=hunting

http://www.fishingscout.com


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, looks great! Congrats...


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Law Dog said:


> Nice job, looks great! Congrats...


Thanks bud


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

That looks great Mullet!!!


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

How good is it holding up? I'm doing a 10/22 synthetic stock with rustoleum and curious to how good it'll hold up.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Excellent camo for sure.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

pantallica4211 said:


> How good is it holding up? I'm doing a 10/22 synthetic stock with rustoleum and curious to how good it'll hold up.


Not sure, haven't shot it yet. I'll post a pic in a few months.


----------



## C Boo (Jul 6, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

WOW looks really nice Beau


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is awesome.


----------



## richangel (May 23, 2013)

nice one congrats! 
water printing is also good.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Great job...


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

thanks all


----------

